# Rekarte pelo Brasil: JOÃO PESSOA/PB



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Depois de passar por Pernambuco, continuei seguindo o litoral do nordeste e cheguei na capital do estado da Paraíba!
Depois dessa minha visita a João Pessoa, passei a considerar ela a cidade mais subestimada do Brasil, é uma cidade pouco falada, seja como destino turístico ou até mesmo nos noticiários. 
Além de ser a capital da Paraíba, João Pessoa é uma metrópole com mais de 1 milhão de habitantes na sua região metropolitana, se localiza no meio do caminho entre Recife e Natal (e talvez por isso fique ofuscada por Recife), tem um extenso centro histórico(que deveria estar melhor cuidado), belas praias, vários bairros residenciais com um bom padrão construtivo, uma cidade de forma geral bem cuidada, inclusive na sua periferia(fui até o bairro dos Bancários mas não tirei fotos de lá), oferece uma grande diversidade de comércio e serviços, tem um custo de vida baixo e me pareceu bem tranquila, creio que seria uma ótima opção para quem é aposentado!
Espero que minhas fotos consigam passar toda essa impressão e sensação que tive 

Como é comum em meus threads, vou postar as fotos por partes, portanto voltem novamente ao thread para ver o restante das fotos.
Vou começar mostrando a orla turística de João Pessoa: Tambaú e Cabo Branco.


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

JOAO PESSOA É MARAVILHOSA .... O TRIO = RECIFE, MACEIO & JOAO PESSOA ... E TODO SEU LITORAL ... incrivelmente belo ... 

as tres capitais sao minhas preferidas ... e juntas formam uma regiao metropolitana arretada de bom .


----------



## Ítalo Barbosa (Dec 2, 2009)

Já estou ansioso pelas próximas fotos, parabéns pelo thread Rekarte e seja sempre bem vindo a nossa capital.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Jampa é a minha paixão nordestina! 
Acho que devo ter ancestrais na PB...hahaha

Falando sério agora, a única cidade do NE que fui conhecer sem expectativa alguma, e foi a que mais gostei. Quem a conhece sabe do que estou falando! Um dia eu retorno pra matar saudades!
Ótimo thread!


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

Linda João Pessoa, uma das capitais mais belas e a mais subestimada do Brasil, sem dúvidas. Tanto o centro histórico quanto a parte moderna da cidade são espetaculares, e não devem em nada às grandes metrópoles brasileiras, sem contar que o edifício mais alto do Nordeste é situado nela (o Tour Geneve). Na expectativa de ver as demais fotos!


----------



## Vonney (Nov 27, 2008)

Descreveu bem sobre Jampa. Jampa é um dos grandes refúgios dos recifenses que buscam um sossego.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Emanuel Paiva said:


> Jampa é a minha paixão nordestina!
> Acho que devo ter ancestrais na PB...hahaha
> 
> Falando sério agora, a única cidade do NE que fui conhecer sem expectativa alguma, e foi a que mais gostei. Quem a conhece sabe do que estou falando! Um dia eu retorno pra matar saudades!
> Ótimo thread!


Acho que não tem ninguém que não vá para Jampa e não seja surpreendido
Eu tenho um amigo cearense que ama João Pessoa, sempre que tem a oportunidade volta lá


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Farol de Cabo Branco*
Próximo da Ponta do Seixas, o ponto mais oriental do Brasil.​


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

JP é quase uma unanimidade. Não tem quem não vá e não volte elogiando e surpreendido com a cidade. 

Parabéns pelas fotos Rekarte.


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Excelentes registros...orgulho do pessoense em morar no lugar onde todos querem ir.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

jguima said:


> Excelentes registros...orgulho do pessoense em morar no lugar onde todos querem ir.


Vc já conhece Jampa, Guima?


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

Rekarte said:


> Vc já conhece Jampa, Guima?


Qual lugar do mundo o Jguima *não* conhece?! 😁


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Will_NE said:


> Qual lugar do mundo o Jguima *não* conhece?! 😁


Gaiato!


----------



## sebobprata (Dec 7, 2010)

Linda Jampa!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*MANAÍRA E BESSA*
Manaíra é um dos principais bairros da orla de João Pessoa. Bessa é um classe média da orla, localizado já perto do limite com o município vizinho de Cabedelo.​


----------



## +Jampa (Jun 10, 2006)

Valeu pelas fotos, Rekarte.

Pelo tempo nublado/chuvoso e coloração do mar feia, deve ter ido no meio do ano, correto?

Realmente, desde que a cidade ´´desceu´´ eu direção à orla, o Centro vem entrando em decadência. O Centro histórico está em um estado bem ruim, realmente. Torço pela conservação e utilização do mesmo, mas temo que isso não ocorra mais.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
Isso, estive no final de junho na cidade, uma pena pois fui no Seixas e não estava tão transparente a água, me falaram que dias antes de eu ter chegado em João Pessoa, havia chovido muito.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*CENTRO*
João Pessoa tem uma diferença em relação as outras capitais litorâneas do nordeste, seu centro, ou seja, a parte mais antiga da cidade, não está localizado na orla mas na parte mais interna, pois a cidade surgiu as margens do Rio Paraíba. De qualquer forma é fácil ir do centro para a orla devido a ampla e reta Av. Presidente Epitácio Pessoa.








​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*CENTRO*
Arredores do Parque da Lagoa - Solon de Lucena.​


----------



## b.rhow (Apr 15, 2008)

Fotos excelentes, Rekarte. Obrigado pela visita, pelas fotos e pelas palavras de carinho para com a nossa cidade.


----------



## Helison (Feb 26, 2021)

Rekarte said:


> Depois de passar por Pernambuco, continuei seguindo o litoral do nordeste e cheguei na capital do estado da Paraíba!
> Depois dessa minha visita a João Pessoa, passei a considerar ela a cidade mais subestimada do Brasil, é uma cidade pouco falada, seja como destino turístico ou até mesmo nos noticiários.
> Além de ser a capital da Paraíba, João Pessoa é uma metrópole com mais de 1 milhão de habitantes na sua região metropolitana, se localiza no meio do caminho entre Recife e Natal (e talvez por isso fique ofuscada por Recife), tem um extenso centro histórico(que deveria estar melhor cuidado), belas praias, vários bairros residenciais com um bom padrão construtivo, uma cidade de forma geral bem cuidada, inclusive na sua periferia(fui até o bairro dos Bancários mas não tirei fotos de lá), oferece uma grande diversidade de comércio e serviços, tem um custo de vida baixo e me pareceu bem tranquila, creio que seria uma ótima opção para quem é aposentado!
> Espero que minhas fotos consigam passar toda essa impressão e sensação que tive
> ...





b.rhow said:


> Fotos excelentes, Rekarte. Obrigado pela visita, pelas fotos e pelas palavras de carinho para com a nossa cidade.


----------



## Helison (Feb 26, 2021)

Não sei em que época vc foi a JPA, mas hoje é uma das cidades mais visitadas do Brasil. Períodos de férias a cidade fica quase impossível de se deslocar. Moro em São Paulo e quase todo mundo que conheço já foi ou falar em conhecer JPA. Foi-se o tempo que João Pessoa era ofuscava pelas cidades vizinhas. Pelo contrário, a cidade é a bola da vez tanto em níveis sócio-econômico quanto em arquitetura e bem-estar. E sim, vejo constantemente a cidade em várias mídias. Ultimamente bem mais do que outras cidades da região
Lendo seu comentário , juro que me perguntei se era um post de uns 15 anos atrás


----------



## PEDROREC (Jun 7, 2013)

raul lopes said:


> JOAO PESSOA É MARAVILHOSA .... O TRIO = RECIFE, MACEIO & JOAO PESSOA ... E TODO SEU LITORAL ... incrivelmente belo ...
> 
> as tres capitais sao minhas preferidas ... e juntas formam uma regiao metropolitana arretada de bom .


Raul, acrescento a esse belo trio a bela e charmosa Natal, afinal é praticamente a mesma distância Recife-Maceió. Quarteto fantástico que deveriam aproveitar mais essa proximidade, principalmente no turismo. Inegavelmente JAMPA é imperdível, quem ainda não conhece pode vir correndo.


----------

